# Mk2 VR6 headers resting on steering rack



## Sebeck1 (Nov 4, 2001)

Has anyone ran into this issue before? I'm not sure what brand headers they are but they came with the donor. I'm using new stock mounts and the headers hit the steering rack and the hood rubs slightly on the intake manifold.


----------



## Sebeck1 (Nov 4, 2001)

Nobody has ever ran into this issue? Brand new stock engine mounts all around. 1992 Jetta with donor engine from 1996.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

Need to cut mounts.


----------



## Sebeck1 (Nov 4, 2001)

Can you be more specific? I'm not sure what cutting mounts would do? Wouldn't that just make the headers rest on the steering rack even more?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

It will fix hitting hood? Are the mounts possibly for 4 cyl rather than vr6?


----------



## Sebeck1 (Nov 4, 2001)

Mounts are VR6 factory brand new. The problem is the motor won't go any lower to the ground because the bottom of the headers are resting on the steering rack .


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

What Front Cross member are you using? If you have not swapped to a proper Vr6 cross member, than that is your issue (i.e. Corrado Vr, Passat B3 Vr or any B4). 

The reason is that the mount angle is different and will kick the front of the motor up (and put the front motor bracket in a bad way) and thus kick the back of the motor downward and cause the DP/Headers to hit the rack.


----------



## Sebeck1 (Nov 4, 2001)

sdezego said:


> What Front Cross member are you using? If you have not swapped to a proper Vr6 cross member, than that is your issue (i.e. Corrado Vr, Passat B3 Vr or any B4).
> 
> The reason is that the mount angle is different and will kick the front of the motor up (and put the front motor bracket in a bad way) and thus kick the back of the motor downward and cause the DP/Headers to hit the rack.


Ok now we are getting somewhere. I'm not sure what cross member it is. Could Mk3 front cross member cause this issue? The donor engine is from a 96 but the entire setup is coming from an Mk2 that was VR6 swapped and was rear ended. I guess I shouldn't assume that he was using the proper front cross member. Is there any way to find out what cross member I have? I remember it had a power steering hard line going through it which i deleted.


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Can;t be a Mk3 Cross member as the ends won't bolt up. Totally different.

Here is a pic of that the VR Corrado, Vr B3 or B4 one looks like. Notice the mount in the center. If you have 2 bolts holding the front mount to the Cross, then you have Mk2 4cyl cross and need to change it. ...OR, you need to hack modify the front engine bracket like Vibratechnics recommends (IF you are using their mount) -> http://www.vibra-technics.com/_assets/parts/images/37339_x600_1043_883.jpg


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

The Power Steering Cooler goes through the Lower Rad support and not the Cross member. Although, if removed as one, it might look as all one piece since they are intertwined.


----------



## Sebeck1 (Nov 4, 2001)

sdezego said:


> Can;t be a Mk3 Cross member as the ends won't bolt up. Totally different.
> 
> Here is a pic of that the VR Corrado, Vr B3 or B4 one looks like. Notice the mount in the center. If you have 2 bolts holding the front mount to the Cross, then you have Mk2 4cyl cross and need to change it. ...OR, you need to hack modify the front engine bracket like Vibratechnics recommends (IF you are using their mount) -> http://www.vibra-technics.com/_assets/parts/images/37339_x600_1043_883.jpg
> 
> ...


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Sebeck1 said:


> So if i'm still using the Mk2 crossmember a brand new VR6 front mount will bolt up to it? And if i'm using 2 bolts then it's an mk2 cross member? I replaced all of the mounts with factory ones while I was doing the swap.


It will bolt up (sort of), but it will put everything in a bind due to the incorrect mount angle against the Motor bracket and will also cause the front of the motor to be kicked up.

If the mount is bolted to the cross member using 2 bolts from underneath, then Yes, it is a Mk2 and needs to go. ...unless you go the vibratechnics route, which I do not recommend as proper Vr6 cross members are easily had with a little leg work for ~$50-100. Then you get to use any of the many Vr6 front mount options and end up with a much better and stronger setup.


----------



## Sebeck1 (Nov 4, 2001)

I checked my cross member and it looks like I have the correct one.  Here are the pics I took of it. Do you think maybe the headers may just be some off brand that have a weird bend in them? 



















Area where headers rest on steering rack:


----------

